

77 Years Later, Yacht Repeats Win in Trans-Pacific Race (2013) - yachtintransit
http://www.nytimes.com/2013/07/26/sports/77-years-later-yacht-repeats-win-in-transpacific-race.html?pagewanted=all

======
aidos
I did the Clipper Race [0] in 2007 when Hannah Jenner was the skipper aboard
Glasgow. I never sailed directly under her but I sailed with plenty of others
who did and they had nothing but praise for her abilities. I was also on a
boat racing against her's numerous times so I've witnessed the sailing aspect
firsthand.

At one point her boat had a man overboard in a force 6 in the southern ocean.
It's a testament to her skill that he survived. It requires true leadership to
keep your cool in those sorts of conditions.

[0]
[http://www.clipperroundtheworld.com/](http://www.clipperroundtheworld.com/)

[1]
[http://www.yachtsandyachting.com/news/139315](http://www.yachtsandyachting.com/news/139315)

------
psophis
Photos of her, if you're interested:
[http://dorade.org/photos/](http://dorade.org/photos/)

------
sdfjkl
Alas, she only won due to the massive headstart such a boat is afforded.

> Dorade’s finishing time in the Transpac race this year was 12 days 5 hours
> 23 minutes 18 seconds

> Dorade started a week earlier than Pyewacket, which finished the course in 8
> days 15 hours 41 minutes 3 seconds.

Still, nice to see wooden hulls aren't dead.

~~~
brfox
It would be interesting to read how these handicaps are calculated. Seems like
a game-able system.

~~~
nl
Of course it[1] is gameable. Yachts are designed specifically to perform well
under it.

Nevertheless its a reasonable rule system, that tends to produce mostly decent
boats. Its quite impressive that a yacht from the 20's can be competitive
under it.

Incidentally, handicap racing is quite normal in yachting. However, most races
have a separate 'outright' division, and depending on the race that often
attracts more attention

[1]
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/International_Measurement_Syste...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/International_Measurement_System)
is the most common system.

------
devenson
This boat is also where we get the name "Dorade box" which is a design of deck
ventilator which catches the wind and directs it through the deck of the ship
to the cabin below yet rejects any captured water.

[http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dorade_box](http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dorade_box)

------
micro_cam
For a vaguely startup connection, Matt Brooks is also the founder of Brooks
Range Mountaineering a small company that makes high performance/light weight
outdoor gear and clothing. They've done some cool/risky/disruptive things over
the years including a (now discontinued) winter tent that used a laminated,
heat reflective material.

------
gonzo
This is from 2013.

~~~
dang
Thanks; we missed that one. Added to title.

